# From "stock" Shocks & Struts to ? ? (good replacement)



## Avery (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm going to be replacing these soon & was wondering what a good replacement would be.

Normal everyday driving & I also want a smooth/tight ride. No need for High Performance overpriced stuff as I just drive to work & back (highway driving mostly) 

What will I end up spending approx. ?
Monroe shocks & struts a good replacement ? If so what type/mdl ?
I'm sure whatever I get will be an improvement  

Thanks .......


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

most common setup is eibach springs( pro kit usually) and kyb struts.search around and youll find out for yourself whats best for your persoanly preferences...


----------



## Avery (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm looking for a Basic setup, not a punk teen setup for what you would call show off or race setup. I just want basic Shocks & Struts, not springs.



Kelso said:


> most common setup is eibach springs( pro kit usually) and kyb struts.search around and youll find out for yourself whats best for your persoanly preferences...


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Avery said:


> I'm looking for a Basic setup, not a punk teen setup for what you would call show off or race setup. I just want basic Shocks & Struts, not springs.


So you wanna use an aftermarket strut with your stock springs?


----------



## Avery (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes. Is this possible for struts? I'm not sure how they come available.
I know I can just get the shocks but not sure with struts.



2Fass240us said:


> So you wanna use an aftermarket strut with your stock springs?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Avery said:


> Yes. Is this possible for struts? I'm not sure how they come available.
> I know I can just get the shocks but not sure with struts.


Unless I'm mistaken, the 240 (and most other cars) use "struts." From my understanding, a "shock" is the same as a "strut", except the spring and damper are not concentric (meaning the spring is mounted somewhere besides directly on the damper).

That being said, I'm pretty sure you can use stock springs with most any aftermarket dampers. Just be sure to confirm this with the damper manufacturer. I cannot see it being a problem though, as most aftermarket dampers are designed for the stock spring rates and above. Most of the AutoZone-type ones should probably not be used with a much higher spring rate than stock anyways, BTW.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

get some Tokico Blue struts to replace the stock stuff. There an OEM replacement but give better handling. There better than the KYB GR2. Expect to spend at least 300 for em though. Quality pays a little price.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hooper0577 said:


> get some Tokico Blue struts to replace the stock stuff. There an OEM replacement but give better handling. There better than the KYB GR2. Expect to spend at least 300 for em though. Quality pays a little price.


Agreed....tokico Blue's are the perfect way t go with what you are looking for.

-Alex B.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf? so you want shocks....and struts.....and no springs....do you even know what these things are? thats not a "punk teen setup" you ass, my friends dad has kyb and eibachs on his car too. it gives it a tight ride, and its not slammed or anything.eibach pro kits only cost about 100 bucks anyways. that setup is decent for cruising, and makes the car handle way better. its not some outrageous prices either...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

get tokico illumina 5way struts...i favor these over KYB AGX for there consistent smoothness...its what im running on my FD...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

so they arent as stiff as kyb's?personally i want a stiff ride and im still trying to decide whats a cheap and good suspension setup. so far kyb/eibach is winning but im open to ideas


----------

